# Snails!



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello ello. As some peoples know I had my Mystery Snail Estabon. But I had to transfer him to my other Betta's tank because Pigg was being very mean. Today I was out at a pet store and saw the most gorgeous Betta, but convinced myself not to buy him so that my mother wouldn't burn me at the stake. Instead I picked up two new Mysteries, Peanut and Butter! That makes 3 snails in a 10g with a Betta. I also got my first plants, two Amazon Swordtails. Turns out that Butter likes to eat plants -_- But so far he's only gotten one leaf and is no longer interested...

Just some questions for you snail lovers-

Is it normal for them to eat the leaves?

They're a brown colour- is that normal?

Estabon has started to hide and shy away from these new guys. Will he warm up to them?

Can I get rid of eggs if they lay them?

How can I tell the girls from the boys?

Thank you to those who reply!


----------



## Bootsie (Dec 18, 2012)

It's very normal for the snails to eat the leaves but usually if you put some algae waffers where they like to travel, they will most likely get full on that and leave the plants be.

Your Estabon will eventually get used to them 

You can humanely dispose of the eggs by putting them in the freezer for 24-48 hours. This will put them into a hibernation state then the cold will eventually let them pass on peacefully. If you dry them out or crush them it will hurt them. If you just put them in a baggie and toss them they might still hatch and be left to die of starvation.


To sex apple snails, pick one up and hold it upseide down in your hand. wait for it to put it's foot out. use a magnifying glass to look behind the head. if it's a male there will be what looks like a large sac between the gills and the lung sac. that's it's penis. if there's no sac, it's a female


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

most types of snails (including mystery) only eat dead/dying plant leaves. was the plant dying? 

what do you mean a brown color? the plants or the snails?

Estabon has started to hide and shy away from these new guys. Will he warm up to them?

I'm sure he'll warm up eventually.

Can I get rid of eggs if they lay them?

yes, they lay eggs above the water line so you should be able to easily spot a clutch and you can either smush them or do as bootsie said.

listen to what bootsie said on the sexing part.
I keep ramshorns and they are a-sexual so I cant help there.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

The plants are new as of yesterday, and they seem healthy... These new guys are brown, not the plants. They've eaten about two leaves, but I just put in two algae wafers and a cucumber and they like that. There was so much waste after just one day I did a gravel vacuuming/ water change! I still think these cute little guys are worth the changes, though... Thank you for the help with the sexing, I think (it's a big THINK) that I have two girls and one boy (gulp). And Estabon is now bestest friends with them XD Atlas also seems to think they're okay, he's pretty mellow and never really cared for Estabon. He just tries to knock them off the new plant when he's resting on one XD


----------

